# Subwoofer 5.1 no funciona



## smora92 (Ene 12, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foros le eh echado un ojo y esta super. vengo aquí a comentarles un problemita que tengo. resulta que tengo un subwoofer 5.1 es algo viejo de marca olympo, hace unos meses dejo de sonar una de las bocinas y ahora no suena el subwoofer probé el cable y esta bien, probé metiendo le señal directamente al conectar y efectivo solo suenan 4 bocinas, pero no suena el subwoofer y el frontal izquierdo. las bocinas todas las probé y suenan, el bajo también suena. no se si sera el chip que tiene pues el circuito tiene dos chip TL084CN, aquí anexare algunas fotos. ahora si funciona como puedo hacer para conectarlo al pc por la salida de audio, micrófono y line in (entrada color azul) pues el software de el chip de sonido del pc permite dividir la señal..... un saludo desde Colombia que pasen buena noche


----------



## smora92 (Ene 30, 2014)

tema cerrado, se encontro la solucion cambiando algunos de los jumpers y capacitores ademas se le resoldaron algunos componentes


----------

